# ترنيمة لو حزننا لو همنا - مريم بطرس - من شريط متعولش الهم



## شكشك قلب الاسد (13 سبتمبر 2007)

دى اول مشاركة ليا ويا رب متكنش الاخيرة ودى من اكتر
الترانيم اللى بحبها ويا رب تحبوها انتو كمان وبركة السيد المسيح تكون معانا كلنا وده الرابط

http://rapidshare.com/files/55261182/Law_7oznena.mp3.html

وصلوتكو تكون معايا
                           اخوكم
                                     مينا عاطف  
                                                        الامضاء
                                                                    شكشك
من احن عليا اكتر من يسوع؟
                                      ومن اقسى على يسوع منى؟


----------



## oesi no (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بجد اكتر ترنيمة بحبها لو حزننا لمريم بطرس*

هسمع وارجع اقولك رأى 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## oesi no (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بجد اكتر ترنيمة بحبها لو حزننا لمريم بطرس*

الموسيقى وبدايتها فكرتنى بأغانى شيرين 
بس مشكور على الترنيمة ​


----------



## شكشك قلب الاسد (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بجد اكتر ترنيمة بحبها لو حزننا لمريم بطرس*

شكرا ليك يا اخى على الرد الجميل ويا رب تكون الترنيمة عجبتك انا بحبها اوى


----------



## شكشك قلب الاسد (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بجد اكتر ترنيمة بحبها لو حزننا لمريم بطرس*

هو مفيش ردود ليه حمل الترنيمة وانت هتلاقى نفسك بترد
صلوات العذراء والقديسين تكون معانا كلنا 
يا ريت اشوف ردود مشجعه اخوكم الخاطى مينا


----------



## مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بجد اكتر ترنيمة بحبها لو حزننا لمريم بطرس*

يا عم شكشك دي ترانيم جمه جدا انت بجد تمام اوي بس لو تجيب اسم الشريط حتي يبقي 100 فل عليك وربنا معاك يارب


----------



## مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بجد اكتر ترنيمة بحبها لو حزننا لمريم بطرس*

لو حزنننا دي من البوم اسمه متعولش الهم لكن الترنيمه التانيه  يا تري يا شكشك يا خويا من البوم ايه


----------



## شكشك قلب الاسد (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بجد اكتر ترنيمة بحبها لو حزننا لمريم بطرس*

بامانة يا مينا انا مش عارف اسم شريط الترنيمة الاولى مش عارفه 
بس اول ما هعرف اكيد هجيب الشريط كله لكل ولاد المسيح اخواتى
وعلى فكرة انا اسمى مينا برضو مينا عاطف
وصلوات كل القديسين تكون معاك يا اخويا الحبيب
وشكرا لردك


----------



## نونة (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بجد اكتر ترنيمة بحبها لو حزننا لمريم بطرس*

كلمة رائع قليل عليهااااااا ميرسى ترنيمة جميلة اوىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## شكشك قلب الاسد (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بجد اكتر ترنيمة بحبها لو حزننا لمريم بطرس*

مشكورة يا نونة يا عسل على الرد الجميل وشكرا انك بتردى على ترانيمى ويا رب الترانيم اللى جاية تعجبك
بركة المسيح تكون معاكى اخوكى مينا ويا رب تكونى عرفتى تشغلى الترنيمة التانية يا طيبة انا سيبت ليكى الرد للشرح سلام ونعمة ليكى


----------



## فلومينا (19 فبراير 2009)

​ترنيمة رائعة فعلاً


----------



## sdg (20 فبراير 2009)

ترانيمكم حلوة قوي وجميلة بشكركم علي تعبكم ومحبتكم الكبيرة


----------



## ramynasr (7 مايو 2009)

ميرسى
جارى التحميل


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 مايو 2009)

*الترنيمة فعلا روعة 
والشريط كله تحفة
ميرسى ليك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2009)

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KEROLOOS (14 فبراير 2010)

مرســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي كتير


----------



## انطنيوس (16 فبراير 2010)

انا فرحان انى اشتركت فى ىمنتديات الكنيسة ويارب يعوض تعبكم على المجهود الكبير دة وانا اتشرف بمعرفتكم


----------



## godwithme (20 فبراير 2010)

ترنيمة جميلة جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## جورج سمير @ (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا ليك  على تعبك​


----------



## النهيسى (21 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا الرب يبارك مجهودك

*​


----------



## gamel_hammer (23 فبراير 2010)

جميله جدا


----------



## Mason (23 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك كلماتها روعة


----------



## tena.barbie (23 فبراير 2010)

ترنيمة جميلة فعلا شكرا ليك يا مينا ومنتظرين المزيد من مواضيعك


----------



## jojof (19 مارس 2010)

ترنيمة جامدة يامينا ربنا يعوضك وياريت دايما ترانيم جامدة كده


----------



## dodomeme (7 يوليو 2010)

good good


----------



## dodomeme (7 يوليو 2010)

very good


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## بنت المسيح (5 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسى بجد ترنيمة جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييله


----------



## jova (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جدا لتعبك ترنيمة جميلة جدا بجد


----------

